# 3rd gear grind at higher rpm



## cummlns (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking at this nice 06 gto with the t56 6 speed trans. There is a grind when shifting into 3rd at medium to high rpms. Every other gear is fine.

Is this a common problem?

from my experience with manual transmissions the most likely cause of gear grinding would be the syncro's but I have never owned a gto or any gm vehicle.

If a rebuild would be required, can anyone ballpark a $$ amount? I am in NYC area.

Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The stock clutch can do the same thing of not disengaging fully at high RPM


----------



## cummlns (Oct 22, 2012)

The stock clutch was replaced with a z06 clutch.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

But I'll bet is wasn't checked for shimming. Most mechanics assume it's "stock" for that drive-train so they just bolt up and go. The tolerances of the hydraulics are pretty critical. 

Park your car on a flat surface and while in gear with the brakes off rev the engine and see if you move. If you even feel it a little the clutch is dragging and possibly needs the slave shimmed. There is a procedure for measuring.


----------

